# Ice fishing lures real cheap



## cornstar (Jan 16, 2008)

Gart Sports in Bountiful at 5th and 5th is clearing out its ice fishing lures. As cheap as .28 for a lure and packs of 4-6 ice jigs/finkies are only .48! Hope this is helpful, I picked up about $10 worth of this stuff and probably have enough to last me the rest of my life. Now if I can just get a sunny day off to go fish.


----------

